

Show HN: Instant Music plays songs on Chrome - howon92
http://instantmusicapp.com

======
jonathanmarvens
Awesome job! I use Rdio almost exclusively for all of my music needs, but this
is great nevertheless.

~~~
howon92
Wow! Thank you for a great feedback. Please tell me if there is anything you
feel inconvenient.

------
calbear81
Nice, can you describe how this compares to Streamus?

~~~
howon92
Yes I'd love to! Streamus was way ahead of this and it was a great inspiration
for Instant Music. One key difference is that users of Instant Music can play
songs off BillBoard and iTunes charts and choose their favorite genres. Like
Streamus, users can search for the songs they want and create their own
playlists with them. However, users cannot "save" because there are no user
accounts. So the nicest thing about Instant Music is that when you don't know
what you want to listen to, you can just turn this on and start playing music.

~~~
MeoMix420
Hey hey,

Creator of Streamus here. :) Nice app! Feel free to look through Streamus'
codebase for ideas if you'd like,
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension)
Just give attribution where appropriate.

I like your idea of using Billboard and iTunes charts. While not integrated
into the actual UI, Streamus does integrate with Beatport's charts and I have
BBC1's charts on my radar. I suppose others could be added as well, but not
something I'm looking to do in the short term.

There's actually some semblance of user accounts with Streamus -- they're just
not required. I do generate unique IDs for every installation and that can
sync across PCs using chrome.storage.sync, but there isn't a lot of protection
against malicious activity on that at this point. That is pretty much my #1
priority after I finish ironing out the last of some client-side bugs. I will
be adding support for various openID logins and making users who aren't
signed-in "second class citizens" while disabling the ability to delete
records -- just providing them with the ability to mark them deleted so they
don't show up client-side. That way someone can't go on a rampage nuking
unauthenticated user data.

Anyway, keep up the good work. Happy to help you with any snares you encounter
in building your extension. There's more than a couple 'gotchas' :)

Cheers

~~~
howon92
Hi MeoMix,

I have been following you and congrats on making the front page of Reddit!
You're too awesome. Streamus helped me a lot when I ran into a few problems
dealing issues with YouTube player API. Thank you so much for offering to help
me like this. I am grateful to have Instant Music noticed by you and I will
make sure to keep up the good work and build something that people really
need.

------
timl88
I like it. I have a couple of ideas:

-Add album art

-Ability to search for a song

Greta job so far!

~~~
howon92
You can search for any song and make your own playlist. From the charts
option, choose "favorites" and then you will see the search bar. You can also
pick songs from the Billboard or iTunes charts to be on that same list :)

~~~
keywonc
I found the search function sorta hard to discover. Can you make it more
prominent? I think it's great that you can build your own playlist. BTW is the
custom playlist saved next time I open Chrome?

~~~
shilman
+1 on making the search feature more prominent. "instant search!"

~~~
howon92
Thank you! I will look into it ASAP!

